# Cats making a mess all over the house.



## johnwack (Oct 25, 2016)

What am I to do. My cat went missing for 1 year and suddenly come home. WOW, Where have you been for 1 year. "So happy" For the record I have 2 cats. He was very thin looking a mess so first thing I did was worm and flea him then weigh him at just 4lbs.
Road to recovery giving him good proteins fish and chicken all was going well.
Then he started going to the toilet in the house 4 or 5 times daily. Even worse it was diarrhea.
Time to visit the vets. Costing a wopping £230 The vets took blood, wormed him again and gave me Pro Kolin to kill the bacteria in his tummy. The vets said he may of been eating foods contaminated with bacteria, mice pigeons and so on. Does diarrhea warrant putting a cat too sleep? I don't think so but I don't know how to cope with him still having diarrhea, going to the toilet in the house 4 or 5 times daily in the house.
He then stands in it trailing all over the house my house stinks even though I have searched everywhere for other cat pooh's. It's all over his bum I have to wash 3 or 4 times per day. My carpets are a absolute mess. Just this morning he has been to the toilet 3 times, once under the bed, kitchen and conveniently in the bath tub. I have put cat litter out and as soon as he uses it just one time I clean out, disinfect and replace with clean. 
I really do not know what to do or how to solve this problem. I am at my wits end.
An advice would help. It wouldn't be so bad if he didnt have diarrhea I am wrenching cleaning it up.
Please help, any advice would be grateful.


----------



## peaps10 (Oct 24, 2016)

Hi John sounds like you're having a bit of a nightmare! Fantastic news your cat came home after a year missing wow! Sorry to hear he's got dodgy guts though! Have you got a litter tray for him to use for his toilet or has he no control despite having the tray? Sounds like you've covered everything by worming him and vet visits. Perhaps you could keep him in 1 room in your house which is easy to clean - i.e no carpets along with a litter tray. Chicken and rice is good for diarrhea and has helped my cats when they have had it.


----------



## johnwack (Oct 25, 2016)

peaps10 said:


> Hi John sounds like you're having a bit of a nightmare! Fantastic news your cat came home after a year missing wow! Sorry to hear he's got dodgy guts though! Have you got a litter tray for him to use for his toilet or has he no control despite having the tray? Sounds like you've covered everything by worming him and vet visits. Perhaps you could keep him in 1 room in your house which is easy to clean - i.e no carpets along with a litter tray. Chicken and rice is good for diarrhea and has helped my cats when they have had it.


Thankyou for your advice. Good news he has an overactive thyroid. Vets gave some medication life long so will see how he will progress. I limit him to one room only with news papaer all over the floor. Lets hope the diarrhea stops.


----------



## peaps10 (Oct 24, 2016)

johnwack said:


> Thankyou for your advice. Good news he has an overactive thyroid. Vets gave some medication life long so will see how he will progress. I limit him to one room only with news papaer all over the floor. Lets hope the diarrhea stops.


Great at least now you know what's wrong with him, keep us posted on how he gets on with his medication.


----------



## johnwack (Oct 25, 2016)

peaps10 said:


> Great at least now you know what's wrong with him, keep us posted on how he gets on with his medication.


Thanks will do. He is eating well and making all the right sounds, Just from the wrong end. Hope these meds kick in soon. Vet today said it will be 2 weeks before they work. I forgotten to mention he has a over active thyroid common in dogs and cats who are getting older causing him to lose weight. I went and got the pills today. He has to stay on them for life 1 per day everyday.
Fillet steak is the only way I can get him to swallow them as I tried many times before when he was ill.
Wrap the pill in a small piece of steak he wolfs it down. So seem the lucky git gonna be on fillet steak the rest of his life. £5 per week Fillet steak is enough though to disguises a pill daily. Picture insert was after his bath. Looks like he was dragged through a hedge backwards. Clipped his nails and brushed him after he was full dry.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi John, sorry to hear of these problems with your poor cat. He needs to be on a bland diet to settle his tummy. Give him plain boiled home cooked chicken. (Rice is not necessary and in fact can even make things worse.) 

Cook chicken drumsticks covered in water on the stove, boil, then simmer until cooked. My cats prefer it cooked in the oven:- Use a roasting tin with about an inch of water, cover tin with baking foil, cook top shelf of oven, gas mark 5 for one hour.

Serve off the bone with plenty of the cooking juices, so he is kept hydrated. 

Keep him on this diet, nothing else except water for several days until his stool firms up. Then you can gradually reintroduce other foods, a spoonful at a time alongside his chicken. 

Do not give him any dry food, as that can make diarrhoea worse. Diarrhoea causes dehydration so he needs a wet food diet to restore his fluid levels. 

Another thing is that hyperthyroidism can effect the gut and cause diarrhoea. Once his T4 levels are better controlled his gut may be better.

If he has been a stray living rough for a year, and he was thin when he came back to you, he often probably went hungry. Feeding him a rich protein diet could be too much for him to digest, so I would go for feeding him small frequent meals until he is better e.g. maybe 6 small meals a day. 

Have stool samples been tested/cultured at the lab to identify any bacteria, parasites or viruses in his intestine?


----------



## TallulahCat (Dec 31, 2015)

Wow I bet that was a surprise when he came home! Hyperthyroidism can certainly cause diarrhoea, as can the poor diet he's probably been eating outside, plus a change of diet. 

I believe Panacur can kill off some bugs that other wormers don't, so it may be worth asking your vet about It. 

He may need multiple litter trays until it calms down. If he's done something smelly in one, he may not want to go back in there again (understandable really). But some cats will do diarrhoea outside of the tray. It probably feels a bit different to a normal poo, and maybe they don't make the same association with the litter tray. 

I hope he will improve soon. Poor chap, sounds like his adventure turned out more than he bargained for!


----------



## Karic (Sep 22, 2015)

I had success with sprinkling a sachet of Fortiflora over my cats food every day when he had diarhoea. Seemed to help.


----------



## johnwack (Oct 25, 2016)

Back again after many visit to the vest. What am I to do. Sadly I becoming to dislike my cat. For the reasons he is s**ting in ever place possible. On my bed, under the bed, kitchen, living room.
I can't keep all the doors closed 24/7 He has 2 cat littler trays I clean after just one time he visit to the toilet. My house is a total mess of stains I cleaned up from the carpet being cream, after I clean it the stain looks 10 times worse. I am at my wits end not knowing what to do. What else can I do put add newspaper all over my house, 2 cat litter trays. My house is a mess. 5 times per day I clean his mess up. How patient can one be as much as you love them. I have even purchased Royal Canin 9 people out of 10 says works but not for my cat. So depressed. Once per day granted but how can I make him use the cat litter trays. It's just disgusting, now and getting angry with him. Image cleaning diarrhea off the carpet 5 times per day. I come home from work and first thing I do is smell when I walk through the door. If I shut the door for one cat stops the other going where he pleases. I have 2 cats. Even if I try keep him in a confined area still leaves the hall, living room, and kitchen. How can I continue like this? Is it so hard just walk 5 paces when a cat litter tray is clean right in front of his nose. It really is making me depressed.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I am sorry to hear things are no better. Does your cat still have soft stools or diarrhoea? If stools are abnormal in any way (too hard, too soft) it can lead to a cat avoiding the tray. 

Does he use the trays OK for peeing in? 

If his stools were still not normal even when you fed him nothing but plain cooked chicken diet and water, then you need to have some stool samples tested at the lab for bacteria, viruses and parasites.

If the results of stool cultures were normal then next step would be to think about food allergies. Food trials with a novel protein would be the way to go. 

Has he been tested for EPI ? (Exocrine Pancreatic Insufficiency)

What are you feeding him now?


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

What about buying a large dog crate for him to be in with his bed, food, water and litter tray if you have to go out and leave him and can't be watching him? At least he won't mess up the house and hopefully his tum will settle soon.

It could also be that he's forgotten his house training whilst he's been missing - especially if he's been living rough. 

Keep his litter tray in the crate clean, but with a bit of his scent left behind to encourage him to use it.

He could also be anxious about all the changes in his life as well as your other cat.

Make his crate a cosy, safe den and perhaps look at felliway plug ins, tabs, etc. to lower any possible anxiety.

Make sure you clean up with a biological solution to remove all traces and odours as they will attract him back to those spots.

Don't get cross with him - he isn't trying to wind you up! 

Is it possible that the other cat might be messing now because it is anxious because a "new" cat is in the house?


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

@johnwack: One of mine had dreadful diarrhoea with anything...you name it...every cat food, wet or dry, boiled chicken, boiled fish, tuna. Teddy did, however, manage to use the tray, only missed it once or twice and he really couldn't help it . The one thing that stopped it immediately was raw meat. A friend of mine recommended it as one of hers couldn't eat a thing without having terrible diarrhoea. Raw minced turkey/beef/lamb. It's worth a try. The only time since starting the raw that he had the runs was when he was on Metacam after dental treatment...so I stopped it. What did the vet suggest?


----------



## johnwack (Oct 25, 2016)

I am not cross with him just only the mess I have to clean up daily. I know he is ill and love him to death I just want to see him better. Thanks so much people at this difficult time for the time you took to reply. I think another visit to the vest today.


----------



## johnwack (Oct 25, 2016)

chillminx said:


> I am sorry to hear things are no better. Does your cat still have soft stools or diarrhoea? If stools are abnormal in any way (too hard, too soft) it can lead to a cat avoiding the tray.
> 
> Does he use the trays OK for peeing in?
> 
> ...


He is on Royal Canin that does help his tummy but does not stop the messing all over the house.


----------



## johnwack (Oct 25, 2016)

My cat is dying in front of my eyes. He has shallow breath Dear God this is awful.


----------



## johnwack (Oct 25, 2016)

Tommy will not make through today. I am in a situation where is is pointless taking him to the vets. He his having convulsions but now stopped and shallow breath. He is unresponsive eyes glazed over. I just want the little fellow to sleep. This is truly is a awful things to experience as I try write this through my tears. Never did I think to say "Just rest now baby" Just rest little fellow.


----------



## johnwack (Oct 25, 2016)

Tommy passed away 5:29 this morning. I can't write no more for tears. Will try up date later.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

So sad to hear this. 

Sleep soundly now dear Tommy.

Take comfort from him coming home to you in his hour of need and that he was with you at the end.

Very sorry for your loss


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

So sorry to hear this, @johnwack. Hyperthyroidism can cause all sorts of problems; mine had to have her BP taken regularly and eventually went blind (altho' with meds her sight was miraculously partially restored). At least as @Lurcherlad says, you got to see him at the end and knew where he was. Take care.


----------



## johnwack (Oct 25, 2016)

What a difference 1 day makes. I would like to thank all the messages of reply. I just wished I was never a witness for 15 minutes watching him die. I knew he was going but there was nothing I could do. In my memory now is the way in which he died as it was awful to see. I suppose one consolation is him coming home to die having good protein foods and a warm bed. I wish he was here now to make a mess on the floor. Under no circumstances did I ever think he was worth putting to sleep for this. It is strange how a man gets so fond of his cats. Forever loyal, kind, honest and sincere a true friend that I am going to miss dearly. Although Tommy you was gone for one year, you returned home. I don't know if I should thank you for this or be sad, like I am today. But always your home was here. 16 years you bought so much happiness to me, you made me laugh and cry and Thank you Tommy for letting be part of your life. Death is a part of life for us all but there are no words that can comfort, only time will heal. Everytime I look into your big eyes makes me cry for I feel so very weak right now and never did I relies how much I loved you.
Thanks for all the messages of support I truly appreciate those who took the time out.
RIP Tommy. I will miss you so much. xxxxxx


----------



## Quartermass (Nov 25, 2016)

Sorry about Tommy, John. He looks a handsome wee chap. I got a cat Johnny a week ago who is black like Tommy and I hope I have him for 16 years too.


----------



## johnwack (Oct 25, 2016)

Quartermass said:


> Sorry about Tommy, John. He looks a handsome wee chap. I got a cat Johnny a week ago who is black like Tommy and I hope I have him for 16 years too.


Me too, they give so much love. It's funny my other cat is sitting avout my feet many times today. I Googled Do cat's know when you are sad and found this.

But it looks like our feline companions pay more attention than we give them credit for. They seem to be able to tell when we are happy.

New research has found the first strong evidence that cats are sensitive to human emotional gestures.

RIP Tommy miss you so much already.


----------

